# type of rhom?



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

ok guys.. i dono what type of rhom this is ... help me out.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Not sure but its very nice lookin


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

where's frank at.. hehe... i just dont like not knowing exactly what i have.. help frank!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> khuzhong Posted on Sep 6 2003, 05:48 AM
> where's frank at.. hehe... i just dont like not knowing exactly what i have.. help frank!


 Well you have it 1/2 ID correctly, its S. rhombeus. Which geographical form? no idea....too young.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

thanks frank.!.. i'll wait a year then ask again!


----------

